
"Jungle Dave", Founder of Jungle Disk, Leaves - shmichael
http://blog.jungledisk.com/2009/12/31/holiday-wishes-and-a-message-from-jungle-dave/
======
wayne
I guess he had a one year retention contract.

~~~
JungleDave
fwiw, I didn't have a contract - I could have left at any time. I stayed
because I really enjoyed working at Rackspace, which is a great company.
Leaving was a very difficult decision but I felt the team and product were
more than able to carry on without me.

------
jbyers
I'd love for someone to keep track of how long founders stay at their
acquirer. Anyone know if this data exists for technology acquisitions?

~~~
joshu
I bet on average it's just a little bit past the end of the contract, for
contracts that are > 6mos.

If it's the kind of company that people don't leave, they might not specify a
long contract.

I also suspect it has to do with what kind of leadership the founders have
after they are acquired. It's very, very tough to go from a founder that runs
a company to being eight down from the acquiring CEO and having every decision
triple-guessed by middle managers. (I'm increasingly a believer in that
ribbonfarm article about corporate structures. Using his jargon: someone who
was once a Sociopath has to report to a Clueless.)

------
fnid
I bet rackspace isn't happy about this. They need a lot of help with
scalability problems.

~~~
_pius
Isn't scalability supposed to be one of their core competencies?

~~~
fnid
They haven't been able to generate web logs for almost a year, maybe more now,
eta is still several months off -- for log files.

